# Mellowing into FreeBSD with Windows 7VM



## stupor (Dec 5, 2009)

[font="Verdana"]I can't install from the iso files in Windows 7 VM.
Installed their Virtual Machine and changed settings
according to 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/virtualization-guest.html
hence memory size was set to 1024 MB

tried the _8.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1_ and
_8.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1_ iso

my machine runs a Core 2 DUO (T9550)
i am quite sure there are some settings to 
tweak i just don't know which.[/font]


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 5, 2009)

Install soft that's actually usable....
Use VirtualBox

oh and freebsd normally don't need that much ram....
512M for VM would be enough

250M would be enough

128M would probably be enough for basic usage, probably even minimalist desktop

64M will work for console, np


----------



## stupor (Dec 5, 2009)

changed to 512 MB

for the amd iso it stopped on

CPU doesn't support long mode
warning: module 'acpi' already loaded 
(wonder why, windows7 version is 64bit ?)

changed to ia386:
now i am past that but still got no clue why
and it hangs here for the :

RTC bios diagnostic error 2
...
md0: Preloaded image </boot/mfsroot> 4423680 bytes at 0xc0f6dfe0


----------



## stupor (Dec 5, 2009)

it seems to work with QEMU maybe windows vm isn't that capable


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 5, 2009)

like i said... trow that ***t away

I don't trust any MS products

EDIT:
I can get it for free, but it sux... I know, i tried
Virtual box is free and works...
qemu is sometimes not as good as virtual box, but it has it's uses.

MS aren't probably interested in you running other OS in their emulator....
Buy windows, run it in MS emulator, that's what they want


----------



## stupor (Dec 5, 2009)

though i grew up with this Windows i would prefer to
slowly migrate to FreeBSD, avoiding to kill my current system.

Learn some commands under VM then dualboot(if windows is used later on)


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 5, 2009)

http://www.virtualbox.org/


----------



## stupor (Dec 5, 2009)

*mhm slightly different*

but still working on it i want to see if there are any
problems with my system so vm will hopefully show errors

now i tried the 600 MB 8 CD release under Sun Virtualbox

and it gets me to this point

no time-of-day clock registered, system time will not be set 
accurately.

this is exactly 2 lines behind the "md0:" message


----------



## stupor (Dec 5, 2009)

http://files.myopera.com/lokiseto/files/Fravia_FreeBSD-2009-12-05-18-25-50.log?1260034479

for Sun VM


----------



## stupor (Dec 5, 2009)

*just forget it, editing would be nice*

http://files.myopera.com/lokiseto/files/Fravia_FreeBSD-2009-12-05-18-25-50.log?1260034479


----------



## stupor (Dec 8, 2009)

*so now forget the last two entries*

are redundant check
here


----------



## jem (Dec 11, 2009)

I had no problems getting 8.0-i386 working under VirtualPC under Windows 7.  I mounted the disc1 ISO as the virtual CD-ROM drive and booted from it fine.

8.0-amd64 wouldn't work, because VirtualPC only provides 32-bit support.


----------

